

Animatron: HTML5 Animation Editor Inspired by Middle-School Homework Assignment - rdemmer
http://blog.jetbrains.com/blog/2014/04/17/animatron-html5-animation-editor-inspired-by-middle-school-homework-assignment/

======
lectrick
If you like this sort of thing, and are on a Mac, you have Quartz Composer
available, which I find fun to play with and which is actually pretty
powerful.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quartz_Composer](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quartz_Composer)

Among other things, you can make your own screensaver, and have access to
various inputs and outputs such as the built in camera, mic, URL's, etc.

~~~
kawera
I've been using this QC toolkit for UI prototyping:
[http://facebook.github.io/origami/](http://facebook.github.io/origami/) .
Works pretty well.

------
timdorr
Why isn't the first thing I see on the Animatron website an animation made in
their own app? [http://animatron.com/](http://animatron.com/)

Webflow did this with yesterday's post:
[http://interactions.webflow.com/](http://interactions.webflow.com/)

~~~
skavish
it's coming in new website.

the video on the front page made in animatron
[http://www.animatron.com/project/6487dd52e5835971c6bec25d](http://www.animatron.com/project/6487dd52e5835971c6bec25d)

and there are others of course [http://www.animatron.com/explore#staff-
picks](http://www.animatron.com/explore#staff-picks)

------
robmcm
Funny that there is a link in that post back to an original earlier post on
Hacker News:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7360296](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7360296)

Interesting the team used GWT. I would like to see a post about how they found
it, and if they would choose it again for a new project.

~~~
skavish
I would use GWT for any big webapp. tooling is way better for java than for
js. having the same model on server and on a client is a huge plus as well.

------
Bojangly2000
Loved the article. I was happy to see something materialize out of GWT too!

